

Memristor cell scaled down to 10nm - mrb
http://semiaccurate.com/2011/12/08/imec-scales-rram-to-10nm/

======
Symmetry
We already had MRAM which was non-volatile and was as fast as DRAM, but had
horrible density. Now it looks like we have a workable device that can be both
main memory and storage.

However, modern operating systems are all written with the assumption that
your storage and memory are different things. Will these innovations see us
going to the sort of system Multics tried to pioneer, with memory and storage
unified in one filesytem?

------
Leynos
What is the common estimate as to how long it will be before we start seeing
SSDs using these?

~~~
treo
HP has announced something for 2013: [http://www.eetimes.com/electronics-
news/4229171/HP-Hynix-to-...](http://www.eetimes.com/electronics-
news/4229171/HP-Hynix-to-launch-memristor-memory-2013)

~~~
Symmetry
_HP is still accumulating endurance cycle data at 10^12 cycles and the
retention times are measured in years, he said._ For all the people worried
about the Semiaccurate article talking about only a billion read/write cycles,
this shows that endurance is a very tuneable parameter, just like it is with
flash memory. With flash you have some cells that are only good for 5K writes,
and you have some that are good for 1M writes. With RRAM it looks like the
numbers will be much higher.

